# In Memoriam - Paul Badura-Skoda (1927-2019)



## itywltmt

Legendary pianist Paul Badura-Skoda left us a little less than a month ago, on 25 September. At 91 he was still active on four continents!

Paul Badura-Skoda was one of the last representatives of a generation for which music is the quintessence of European culture. Music reflects in each of the great composers the life and living style of his epoch, its striving for wisdom, sense, harmony, beauty, fulfilment in love as well as its search for the divine. When Paul Badura-Skoda played Bach, Mozart, Schubert, Chopin, Ravel or Frank Martin, he succeeded in breathing into his performances the innate spirit of their works. What sets him apart from many other performing artists was his capacity to play not only the notes but also what happens between the notes, thus welding them into a poetic language, making them "speak." His concerts thus became a special experience for his listeners-an event. Like his teacher Edwin Fischer, he created a special, personal sound with many different tone colours. In his hands, his instrument (be it a modern grand or a period piano) sang like a human voice or take on the fullness of an orchestra.

We featured him many times on our Tuesday Blogs and Friday podcasts - in piano duo with Jörg Demus, or in duet with violinist Walter Barylli playing Mozart (look those up in past Tuesday Blogs).

The works assembled today show the breadth of Mr. BAdura-Skoda's repertoire, from the familiar Beethoven and Chopin, to the less familiar Bartok. I believe ost of these tracks are live recordings.

Happy Listening!

*Béla BARTÓK (1881-1945)*
Suite for Piano, Op.14 [Sz. 62]

*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
Piano Sonata No.8 in C Minor, Op. 13 ('Pathétique')

*Claude DEBUSSY (1862-1918)*
Estampes, L. 100

*Frédéric CHOPIN (1810-1849)*
12 Etudes, Op. 25

*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
32 Variations on an Original Theme in C Minor, WoO 80

Oaul Badura-Skoda, piano
(Downloaded from MP3.COM, 2001)

Internet Archive - https://archive.org/details/107etudeendodiesemineurpourp


----------

